# THE Canadian PAF Pickup Shootout



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright, folks.


*PLEASE CLICK HERE FOR THE INVITATION VIDEO*
https://vimeo.com/59844806


Andrew came over and I quickly grabbed the camera and started recording.
It's not representative of the quality of the demo video as I was caught
off guard and was not really set up.


Here's Andrew's entry to a Clapton contest:
ERIC CLAPTON GUITAR SYMPHONY - YouTube


I am doing this with the intention of providing a good PAF pickup demo/
comparison. I am attempting a good representation of how it will
sound in a controlled setting (properly mic'ed and recorded amplifier
and cab) since most demos are done with a camera's on-board mic.
This should give a better representation of the pickup and show
clear differences between each pickup.


The demo will focus on the PAF tone and will be played with specific
riffs that feature what THE PAF tone.


The following sets are already in the test.
We will just do several to at most a dozen as we will only be using one
set from each manufacturer. The goal of the
test is to find the PAF tone at an affordable price
(an average of $250 per set with nickel covers), but
every pickup winder is welcome for a slot.


I will be contacting other vendors as well if they
would be interested in participating.


*UPDATE (2/20/2013):

We're now up to 9 pickup sets! We will be closing it off at the dozenth mark.
Two pickup sets can be kicked off as they have either stopped production
or are too generic. These are on loan from a friend so no worries about
taking them off the list.
(WB VTPH and Seymour Duncan '59)

1) Gibson Burstbucker 1 and 2 set (as benchmark)
2) Wizz PAF Set: http://www.wizz-pickups.com/
3) Sheptone Aged Bluesky Set: http://sheptone.com/hum.htm
4) WB Vee-Tee-Pee-H with 50's wire (now defunct)
5) Seymour Duncan '59 Set
6) ReWind (Pickup set to be determined): http://www.re-wind.net/
7) Skatterbrane BenWabranes: http://www.skatterbrane.com/pickups/index.php
8) Fuelie (Pickup set to be determined): http://www.fuelieguitars.com/Pickups.html
9) Wolfetone Dr. Vintage: http://www.wolfetone.com/products.html#

Currently contacting:
10) JS Moore
11) WCR
12) Mike Turk via BlueHugh
13) Bareknuckle

Backed out:
14) Electric City
15) Throbak*

The recording will have a video component to it
and will be recorded semi-professionally with
the cab mic'ed and all. Video and audio clips are to
be sent out to the different winders after the blind test.


So this is an "invitation" to every and all PAF pickup winders.
Also, please do let me know your thoughts.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

I think this is a fantastic idea, and I am very honored to be asked to participate. Instead of Paul and Andrew, maybe you can change your names to Bob and Doug McKenzie or maybe even Terrance and Phillip for these videos?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good idea, subscribed!

Get a hold of Jon @ J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Home

Canadian content needed.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Good idea, subscribed!
> 
> Get a hold of Jon @ J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Home
> 
> Canadian content needed.


This. Jon has to be in there.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Contact Michael from Reilander Custom Guitar. He winds some great pickups.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

JS Moore has to be in. He winds some mighty fine PUPS.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

JS Moore for prez!!!!
Seriously, he deserves to be in there!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yup, about to add the Jon sentiment. I have PAF's in my #1 and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you using pre or post '09 Burstbuckers as the benchmark? They have changed/improved significantly.

I have a few guitars loaded w/ Wolfetones & some other sets that you may want to consider, PM me if you want to include them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You seem to be missing WCR. Wags makes great pups.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

This is a great idea. I have a set of 07 Burstbuckers (1 and 2) you can borrow if you need them for the pre '09 reference, and a set of 490r/490t Gibsons if you want. I have Bareknuckle Mules in my R7, great pickups.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

SKATTERBRANE said:


> I think this is a fantastic idea, and I am very honored to be asked to participate. Instead of Paul and Andrew, maybe you can change your names to Bob and Doug McKenzie or maybe even Terrance and Phillip for these videos?


 Bob and Doug McKenzie, eh?



sulphur said:


> Good idea, subscribed!
> 
> Get a hold of Jon @ J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Home
> 
> Canadian content needed.


Will do! I've forgotten to include Jon on the list. I am about to pick up (no pun intended) a set of
pots from him and I will have to talk to him personally about it.



Were We Brave? said:


> This. Jon has to be in there.


Yes!



ledfloyd said:


> Contact Michael from Reilander Custom Guitar. He winds some great pickups.


I'm not familiar with Reilander. Will have to do more research. Thanks!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> JS Moore has to be in. He winds some mighty fine PUPS.


Absolutely! I will ask have to ask him personally! He's only a 5-minute drive from me.



Ti-Ron said:


> JS Moore for prez!!!!
> Seriously, he deserves to be in there!


Indeed!



Budda said:


> Yup, about to add the Jon sentiment. I have PAF's in my #1 and I wouldn't have it any other way.


Great! Thank you for your insight!



Roryfan said:


> Are you using pre or post '09 Burstbuckers as the benchmark? They have changed/improved significantly.
> 
> I have a few guitars loaded w/ Wolfetones & some other sets that you may want to consider, PM me if you want to include them.


Jason, the only BBs I have are pre '09s that were stock in the '06 R8. The main goal of the shootout will be to have
everything constant (guitars included) and only the pickups as the variable. Only the R8 will be used for the demo.
I very much appreciate your offer! Will you be able to send me a PM with details on the other pickups please and thank you!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

davetcan said:


> You seem to be missing WCR. Wags makes great pups.


Dave, I will have to ask WCR, but I don't know how to get a hold of him.
Will you be able to send me an e-mail address please and thanks!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

zdogma said:


> This is a great idea. I have a set of 07 Burstbuckers (1 and 2) you can borrow if you need them for the pre '09 reference, and a set of 490r/490t Gibsons if you want. I have Bareknuckle Mules in my R7, great pickups.


Thank you, zdogma! Since the shootout is more focused on PAF pickups, the 490r and 490t aren't qualified.
The Bareknuckle Mules are perfect for the shootout! I will have to send them an e-mail about it!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

WCR Guitar Pickups

"*Winner of the 2 biggest, baddest pickups shootouts ever on Planet Earth !!
G & B Magazine Germany & the Great Hollywood Shootout
at James Lugo's Vocal Asylum !!"*


Just tell him davetcan suggested you get in touch.




vasthorizon said:


> Dave, I will have to ask WCR, but I don't know how to get a hold of him.
> Will you be able to send me an e-mail address please and thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

SKATTERBRANE said:


> ..change your names to Bob and Doug McKenzie or maybe even Terrance and Phillip for these videos?



Terrance and Phillip for sure! maybe Beavis n' Butthead, Ren n' Stimpy, Lester n' Chester (for the old farts. lol).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Winder north of Toronto named Mike Turk that is worthy of consideration. Contact Hugh Hardy on the forum (bluehugh2 IIRC) or at Blue Hugh Music - Interesting Guitars, Amps and More - Buy, Sell, Trade


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> WCR Guitar Pickups
> 
> "*Winner of the 2 biggest, baddest pickups shootouts ever on Planet Earth !!
> G & B Magazine Germany & the Great Hollywood Shootout
> ...


I have had and still have a few models of his pickups - he is top notch!!

I put him and Bryan Gunsher right up there in the same company with Lindy Fralin and the guru Jason Lollar.

For WCR I currently have Darkburst bridge and Crossroads neck and they are excellent.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

This will be very interesting. Can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Terrance and Phillip for sure! maybe Beavis n' Butthead, Ren n' Stimpy, Lester n' Chester (for the old farts. lol).


Ha!



Roryfan said:


> Winder north of Toronto named Mike Turk that is worthy of consideration. Contact Hugh Hardy on the forum (bluehugh2 IIRC) or at Blue Hugh Music - Interesting Guitars, Amps and More - Buy, Sell, Trade


Will be sending Hugh a message this afternoon. Thank you!



smorgdonkey said:


> I have had and still have a few models of his pickups - he is top notch!!
> 
> I put him and Bryan Gunsher right up there in the same company with Lindy Fralin and the guru Jason Lollar.
> 
> For WCR I currently have Darkburst bridge and Crossroads neck and they are excellent.


Perfect!



Jaybo said:


> This will be very interesting. Can't wait to see it all come together.


Me too!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

So...

We're now up to 9 pickup sets! We will be closing it off at the dozenth mark.
Two pickup sets can be kicked off as they have either stopped production
or are too generic. These are on loan from a friend so no worries about
taking them off the list.
(WB VTPH and Seymour Duncan '59)

1) Gibson Burstbucker 1 and 2 set (as benchmark)
2) Wizz PAF Set: http://www.wizz-pickups.com/
3) Sheptone Aged Bluesky Set: http://sheptone.com/hum.htm
4) WB Vee-Tee-Pee-H with 50's wire (now defunct)
5) Seymour Duncan '59 Set
6) ReWind (Pickup set to be determined): http://www.re-wind.net/
7) Skatterbrane BenWabranes: http://www.skatterbrane.com/pickups/index.php
8) Fuelie (Pickup set to be determined): http://www.fuelieguitars.com/Pickups.html
9) Wolfetone Dr. Vintage: http://www.wolfetone.com/products.html#

Currently contacting:
10) JS Moore
11) WCR
12) Mike Turk via BlueHugh
13) Bareknuckle

Backed out:
14) Electric City
15) Throbak


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to convince WCR and JS Moore to participate. I had a set of WCR Godwoods in a goldtop. Really killer. I really want JS Moore in there because it will demonstrate that he deserves his name mentioned as a top winder in North America. This is an excellent idea vasthorion. I'm looking forward to the results.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm also a big fan of Lollar Imperials. Just sayin'


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in. Drop me an e-mail and we'll make arrangements.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't know WCR was Canadian? I feel the '59 should be in there, since it's a good benchmark that most people know.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> I didn't know WCR was Canadian? I feel the '59 should be in there, since it's a good benchmark that most people know.


Several of the makes are not Canadian, I think they are referring to the fact that it will be done in Canada, Bud.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

Reminds me of South Park when they do something on Canada: 

Don't call me Bud, pal.
Don't call me pal, buddy.
Don't call me buddy, guy. 
Don't call me guy, pal. etc, etc.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't call me hoser, hoser.




SKATTERBRANE said:


> Reminds me of South Park when they do something on Canada:
> 
> Don't call me Bud, pal.
> Don't call me pal, buddy.
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Several of the makes are not Canadian, I think they are referring to the fact that it will be done in Canada, Bud.


It's looking that way haha. Still sticking with having the SD '59 in there


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

SKATTERBRANE said:


> Reminds me of South Park when they do something on Canada:
> 
> Don't call me Bud, pal.
> Don't call me pal, buddy.
> ...


OOPS, I meant Bud, short for Budda...


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Try Zhangbucker. Great pickups at great prices. 

Zhangbucker Pickups - Home


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> I'm in. Drop me an e-mail and we'll make arrangements.


Sounds good, Jon. And I'll also come by to pick up those 4 pots that I've been meaning to!



pickslide said:


> Try Zhangbucker. Great pickups at great prices.
> 
> Zhangbucker Pickups - Home


Would love to have Zhangs in here, but due to the lack of manpower, we're going to
have to limit it to the first dozen sets that I have on hand. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vasthorizon said:


> So...
> 
> We're now up to 9 pickup sets! We will be closing it off at the dozenth mark.
> Two pickup sets can be kicked off as they have either stopped production
> ...


13 is bad luck. I have a set of Peter Florance VooDoo 59s to add to the mix.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think "Backed Out" should be changed to "Not participating"

but that is just my opinion....


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

When recording the shootouts, can you please use the same chord progressions and lead lines for every pickup? 
A lot of shootouts on the internet use wildly different playing styles between the contesting products, thus not allowing for a true comparison.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

They are slowly coming in. A set arrived today- the Skatterbranes!


IMG_1105-edited by vasthorizon, on Flickr


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright, folks! I had an hour or so last night to code away this website.
It's still under construction, but the majority of the work is there.

We got pushed back to doing this in the first week of May due to the request
of the participants for more time, but we will not be able to accept any more
entries after May 4th to be fair with the others who sent theirs in first
and to not delay this any longer.

Please also consider the shipping time it takes for them to get here.

Thank you and happy pickin'!


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

So, how's it goin'?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

where do we go to give a listen?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Howdy, folks! I apologize for the slow posting. I was in an accident at the
gym and broke my neck two weeks ago. I had surgery and am able to move
around (thankfully), but sore, unable to lift more than 5 pounds, have a neck
brace on, and generally stiff and hurting. http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/backstage/251263-mlp-member-vasthorizon-hospitalized.html

I fractured my C6 and C7 and dislocated them. The doctors said that I was very, very, VERY lucky that I am still able
to move my feet and arms. They had 5 cases just for the month of April that were very similar to mine and of the 5,
I was the only one who had feeling from the neck down. Yeah - scary.

I am now unable to play guitar as 6 of my fingers (thumb, pointer, and middle fingers of both left and right hands)
are numb and feel pins and needles. Hopefully, the feeling will come back, but I am fearing the worst. Ugh.

Anyway, we have recorded a few clips today and have made progress!
The site has been coded and will go live as soon as we have all the clips in.
Please don't get mad if I take it slow for a bit. It's a serious injury and I shouldn't
even be stressing out.


Take care!

(Brother took a picture of me while I was at the ER. There is just too much rock in me!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

get well soon.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow dude. That's crazy. Great to see that you can be positive for it, and you know, throw up the horns in ER. haha Hope you heal up.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

WOW ............thats dedication ......get well my friend


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the least of our worries is the PAF shootout. Concentrate on your health and get well as soon as possible.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that Interpid is right, the shootout can wait until you've recovered.

fyi, when I broke and seperated my shoulder,
I had numbing and pins and needles in my pinky and ring finger.
It eventually went away, it took a while though.
Yours is a much more serious injury, though.

Here's hoping for a full recovery for you!


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

Holy cats! Wow. I am so happy you did not suffer permanent spinal damage. I thought going to the gym was supposed to be HEALTHY! Get well soon.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Yowza


Glad you didn't get paralyzed. Good luck and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul...I am so sorry to hear about you accident and surgery.

I wish you all the very best and will be thinking of you. You are telling all of us to "Take Care!" at the end of your post.....now it is time that you put all of your energy into taking care of yourself and working hard during the rehab to follow. You are a very strong and determined young man and I'm sure you will do well. 

My best wishes to your family. They will need to stay strong for you and for each other during your recovery.

I hope you (or your brother...until you are feeling up to it) will be able to keep us updated as to your progress.

Again, all my best to you...SIR 

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Get well soon. Take it easy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for justifying my choice not to go to the gym.


----------

